# Best Leak Detectors



## juniorp187 (Dec 9, 2013)

Hello,

I'm interested in buying a Leak Detector for my company, but have a hard time considering which product to buy. Price is not a concern to me as long as the detector gets the job done and the location is determined asap for the customer.

I have the Rigid brick and scout to energize the water lines.

Here is a list from reading the forum of the possible leak detectors

metrotech hl-5000 
Fisher XLT-30 leak detector
Subsurface LD-12 or LD-18 Leak Detectors (the LD-18 Digital looks great)
Goldak 777-B Leak Detector

I keep hearing around the forums that goldak mics are bad, fisher detectors are great and also metrotech is good.

How are the mics in these products and are they durable? I saw the ld-12 which looks great but the microphone is small and is always being tossed around.

Thanks!


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/. 

The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession) 

Post an intro and tell our members where you are from, years in the trade, and your area(s) of expertise in the plumbing field. 

This info helps members who are waiting to welcome you to the best plumbing site there is. 

We look forward to your valuable input.


----------



## juniorp187 (Dec 9, 2013)

How does Metrotech HL5000 compare to the Fisher XLT 30. I have narrowed it down to these two units and I would like some opinions and feedback if possible.

Thanks!


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

I have an Xlt -30

The Sewerin Aquaphon 100 is better.
http://www.tracerelectronicsllc.com/tracer/page26/page30/AquaphonA100.php


----------



## lucygray (Mar 16, 2015)

hello..
I have never use Metrotech HL5000 .I am using my multiRae for my project. It has PID and is working great for me..


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

lucygray said:


> hello..
> I have never use Metrotech HL5000 .I am using my multiRae for my project. It has PID and is working great for me..


Hey lucy, u got some exsplaning why you have no introduction


----------



## moonapprentice (Aug 23, 2012)

Paper towels find leaks


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I roll em in flour to find the wet spot...

Seriously I'm glad we have basements...


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Redwood said:


> Seriously I'm glad we have basements...


Neighbors can't hear the screams from the basement?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

chonkie said:


> Neighbors can't hear the screams from the basement?


You Betcha... :thumbup:


----------

